# togo starburst baboon T



## Thompson08 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have never heard of this T before. What is this T like in captivity?


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> I have never heard of this T before. What is this T like in captivity?


ever heard of a OBT, its like that


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 10, 2008)

Not really, because it's arboreal. 

Its scientific name is _Heteroscodra maculata_. It's a fast moving, arboreal spider with some nice markings.


----------



## crpy (Jul 10, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Not really, because it's arboreal.
> 
> It's scientific name is _Heteroscodra maculata_. It's a fast moving, arboreal spider with some nice markings.



yeah, I guess I meant attitude.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

I am really quite surprised nobody has even given any remotely related answers.  Well, other than it's scientific name.

Anyway, Heteroscodra maculata and Pterinochilus murinus are two completely different species with absolutely NOTHING in common with each other.  For one, P. murinus tend to be more high-strung and have a tendency to freak when overly disturbed.  Honestly though, I have never seen great defensive or aggressive behaviour from them.  Anyway, back to the Heteroscodra maculata.  Awesome, awesome spiders!  By far and away the MOST beautifully patterned tarantulas in the world!  For an arboreal, they really don't web a whole lot.  They are really and exception to arboreal species from my experience.  They don't need it real humid, they like to eat (mine would come down and sit on the floor of the cage for crickets, most other arboreal species don't seem to do that very much).  They are fast, very fast.  Pretty much, if you haven't had any experience with a fast specie before, you will after having this one for a while!  I used to think Psalmopoeus were fast...whoops, guess again!  lol.  But, they are not aggressive or territorial, from how I define it.  I could get in the cage and rearrange, and do whatever I wanted as long as I didn't get within two inches of the spider.  Otherwise, they freak and run.  Also, you will want a front opening cage for these, so the exo-terra cages work great.  I used the 12x12" ones.  Front opening because they run up...so if they freak on you, they are more likely to stay in the cage.  I never had an escape issue, so it worked for me.    Mainly, other than an avic, I'd recommend not handling it.  Care is very easy, and they are a tremendously great display pet.  Also, very photogenic!  However, if venom toxicity level bothers you, this may not be the one for you.  Basically, it's rated about as bad as Poecilotheria.  I don't know if that's a deterrent to you or not, but it is something to keep in mind.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I don't have any of the species, thus don't have any personal experience with them, so I didn't want to write anything that "I read on the net" about them, I'd rather leave them to someone who actually keeps them like you. 

Btw I plan on getting some!


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Good!  They are a fantastic specie to keep!   A lot of people have them, so that was why I was surprised nobody had jumped on it yet.  I guess I was a little, persnickity there.  Sorry.  But, yes, if you keep them, you are guaranteed to love them!  I wouldn't keep any other arboreal out there.  Plus, I just love their looks, and the thickness in their legs.  They just have good overall personalities coupled with remarkable beauty!  I hope you do get one.  They are fantastic pets, as well as a display favourite for anyone who comes over to visit.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> For an arboreal, they really don't web a whole lot.


Are you sure about that? Every H mac I ever had filled the whole thing up with web


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard on a vid that it has some very bad venom. And one drop of it can really mess you up.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Are you sure about that? Every H mac I ever had filled the whole thing up with web


Comparitively speaking, of course.  Most other arboreals hide and web so much you can never see them.  Most H. maculatas I've seen (or had) have webbed, but not over-extensively.  They have always been pretty good display spiders, especially for arboreals.  I always figured they wanted to show themselves off!  lol.

What size containers do you use?


----------



## DrJ (Jul 10, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> I've heard on a vid that it has some very bad venom. And one drop of it can really mess you up.


Spiders are all pretty small, even the largest tarantulas.  So, saying one drop is sort of....opinion based?  I mean, it would depend on the size of the drop and your own sensitivity towards the venom.  Most likely, from an envenomation you will experience numbness and possible loss of sensation in the bitten appendage (ie your arm) for a few hours, get muscle cramping in your legs, and jaw, as well as some chest pain.  But, that is pretty much as bad as it gets...I don't mean to downplay it, I'm just saying you won't die.  But, yes, it can mess you up pretty good for a few days to a week with the muscle cramps.  However, one good thing is that most bites are dry, but it's still a risk.  Other than the venom, these guys are really nice to own.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 10, 2008)

DrJ said:


> Comparitively speaking, of course.  Most other arboreals hide and web so much you can never see them.  Most H. maculatas I've seen (or had) have webbed, but not over-extensively.  They have always been pretty good display spiders, especially for arboreals.  I always figured they wanted to show themselves off!  lol.
> 
> What size containers do you use?



Really? Mine certainly webbed quite a bit, a heck of a lot more than some of my other arboreals like _Poecilotheria_ and _Cyriopagopus_. I've also found them to be extremely defensive if disturbed, meaning packing up or rehousing. Much more so than most other old world spiders I've dealt with.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 11, 2008)

I've always used 12"x12" exo-terra enclosures for my adult arboreals, and comparitively, the Heteroscodra maculatas webbed a lot less.  Mainly just a few strands of webbing throughout, and then where their hide is.  The Poecilotheria species I've seen web a bunch more than the Heteroscodra...but that's just my experience.  Comparitively though, Poecilotheria are low-webbers as well.  And, on this note, I will mention that my experience with old world is consistently different than other people's.  I have never had a highly defensive old world tarantula.  I have had Ceratogyrus, Pterinochilus, Citharishchius, Haplopelma, and Hysterocrates species, all very calm and much more so than virtually every every new world specie.  Their personalities are on the same calmness level as Brachypelma, Aphonopelma and Avicularia from my experience, but I tend to associate that with how I take care of them.  When would pack up a Heteroscodra maculata, it was easier than an Avicularia.


----------



## Pulk (Jul 11, 2008)

people rarely mention that H. macs don't get their classic stunning appearance till close to maturity.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 11, 2008)

great T's, great markings on a greyish background. Fast and they can be a little spooky. I used an enclosure with both top and side opening, mine didn't seem inclined to dart out the top (unlike my pokies) but was quick to go up to get into it's web, side opening made cage cleaning much easier. A real pain to rehouse though.
Rev


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 11, 2008)

They're S. calceatum with an inferiority complex.  

--the nature boy


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 11, 2008)

To me, their patterns and colors are superior to _S. calceatum_!


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 11, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> To me, their patterns and colors are superior to _S. calceatum_!


but they don't have the endearing personality!


----------



## johnharper (Jul 11, 2008)

Are these more toxic than a P.murinus? How do they rank on toxicity with Pokies too?

John


----------



## kingpin1189 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have one that is a little larger than an inch and have had it since it was like 2nd/3rd instar.  It's the only T that has escaped on me but that was my fault (isn't it always).  It is clearly the fastest T I have and does laps around its tall deli cup whenever I come near it. 

Mine eats well and webs a decent amount.  I had no other issues with it and I feed/add water once a week.  It has been rehoused once without much drama.

I can't wait for those stunning patterns/colors because its been a pretty drab grey so far.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 11, 2008)

As far as bite reports go, you may want to check out the reports on this site.  One was just recently added!  Good timing, eh?  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1187646#post1187646

Kingpin, if it is a female, it should develop some good patterning around 2-3", so it shouldn't be long, as they tend to grow pretty fast.  But, even without the patterning, I like the way they look and move, it's so different than any other T.


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 11, 2008)

johnharper said:


> Are these more toxic than a P.murinus? How do they rank on toxicity with Pokies too?
> 
> John


S. calceatum is the worst I'm familiar with.  And they *definitely* won't hesitate to bite.  Some would argue they go out of their way to attempt to.  

--the nature boy


----------



## DrJ (Jul 11, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> S. calceatum is the worst I'm familiar with.  And they *definitely* won't hesitate to bite.  Some would argue they go out of their way to attempt to.
> 
> --the nature boy


I don't think the OP cares about Stromatopelma calceatum, so this would just confuse things.  Heteroscodra maculata is completely different than Stromatopelma calceatum, so repeated comparisons between the two really have no significance.  

Heteroscodra maculata will run (if that is an appropriate verb to put with an H. mac) away from you rather than towards you in the even of fight or flight.  The only real instances I've found of H. macs biting seem to be when they feel trapped with nowhere to go.  Otherwise, they run in the opposite direction from where you are if they are feeling threatened.  Definitely NOT a bite first and ask questions later spider.  They will ask the questions and still be hesitant to bite.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 11, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> S. calceatum is the worst I'm familiar with.  And they *definitely* won't hesitate to bite.  Some would argue they go out of their way to attempt to.
> 
> --the nature boy


I think that genera such as _Pterinochilus_, _Ceratogyrus_ and _Stromatopelma_ have relatively similar venom in terms of potential.

Back to the topic. I think DrJ is right about the behaviour of _H. maculata_, although you can't really generalise. They have strong venom. Just don't get bit.


----------



## johnharper (Jul 12, 2008)

They have been on my wish list for along time I first learned about them in a book by Phillippe. They are beautiful. I have never kept any arboreals or any species that webs alot.

John


----------



## arachnidgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

No one seems to say that they get their ghostly colouring if they are female.  If the H. Mac is a male it will still have some pattern, but is will be less stunning then the female.  The males are also brownish baige rather then white with black  patterns like the female...

or did I miss that post???:?


----------



## verry_sweet (Jul 12, 2008)

As another person mentioned these guys have a bad rep but they do not deserve it. If you poke anything long enough it will go after you. None of my H. macs have ever gone after me or even given a threat display unless they were cornered. They are quick and they are excellent jumpers but if you know what to expect and you’re calm then there is no problem.

I just send this male out after he cohabed with my female for 2 (or so) months. He kept running and hiding under my girl in her web (I really felt bad taking him away from her  ). I had to poke and prod for about 20 minutes before I finally got him out of her tank. They were both really good sports and never tried to go after me.



mature male






and my female


----------



## nico p (Jul 13, 2008)

here's my h. mac, probably less than 2 inches.. my favorite tarantula, strong jumper, quite fast and has really nice markings.. if you dont have it i suggest you get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

